# Nên sử dụng máy nước nóng trực tiếp vì sao?



## Ottowa (5/4/22)

Máy nước nóng là vật dụng không thể thiếu trong nhiều gia đình Việt khi mùa đông lạnh buốt tới gần. Máy nước nóng được chia làm hai loại: máy nước nóng trực tiếp và máy nước nóng gián tiếp. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn phân tích chi tiết cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp cùng những ưu nhược điểm của chúng.

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp là gì?

Đúng như tên gọi của nó, máy nước nóng trực tiếp là loại máy nước nóng hiểu đơn giản là bạn sẽ có nước nóng để sử dụng gần như ngay lập tức sau khi bật máy. Loại máy nước nóng này không cần đến bình trữ nước thông thường. Vì thế, chúng thường có kích thước khá nhỏ gọn.

Cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp bao gồm một bộ phận quan trọng, đó là thanh điện trở. Cơ chế hoạt động của loại máy này chính là nước được làm nóng nhanh nhờ thanh điện trở. Sau đó, nước nóng được đưa trực tiếp ngay qua vòi để dùng. Do đó, bạn không cần phải bật trước nước và chờ đợi lâu như một số loại máy nước nóng khác.




Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Một chiếc máy nước nóng thường có những bộ phận cơ bản như vỏ máy, bộ lọc, nút chỉnh nhiệt độ, vòi sen, van khóa và van điều chỉnh lưu lượng nước, hệ thống đèn báo, đường nước, các nút kiểm tra…

Ngoài ra, cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp còn được trang bị thêm một bộ phận quan trọng, đó là các bộ cảm biến an toàn như: Cầu giao chống giật ELCB, cảm biến lưu lượng nước, cảm biến nhiệt độ. Những trang bị này đem đến sự an toàn cho người sử dụng nhờ khả năng tự động ngắt khi nhiệt độ đã vượt ngưỡng cho phép.

Về cơ bản là vậy, tuy nhiên vẫn còn một số điểm khác biệt tùy theo mỗi nhà sản xuất và công nghệ chế tạo loại máy nước nóng đó.

Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Để có được kết quả nước nóng trực tiếp chảy qua vòi sen mà không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian chờ đợi, đó là nhờ kết quả của cơ chế làm nóng nước bằng thanh điện trở của máy nước nóng trực tiếp.

Cụ thể, ban đầu, thanh gia nhiệt sẽ làm nước có bên trong tăng nhiệt nhanh chóng nhờ thiết bị điện trở. Sau đó, nước nóng được đưa ngay qua vòi và phun trực tiếp ra bên ngoài. Lúc này, thiết bị chống giật ELCB và các cảm biến bên ngoài sẽ hoạt động để đảm bảo tính an toàn cho người dùng.

Kể cả khi dòng điện bị hở nhưng máy sẽ ngăn cản được nguy cơ giật điện nhờ hệ thống chống giật được cấu tạo trong máy nước nóng trực tiếp. Hệ thống này hoạt động bằng cách tạo sự chênh lệch của các dòng điện đi qua và thiết bị sẽ tự động ngắt mạch.

Xem thêm: Ưu điểm, chi tiết cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp


----------

